# Rocket bike designer flash light holder!



## charnleybob (Feb 10, 2022)

Can't afford a ROCKET BIKE? 
 This is a flash light holder,










 that Mr. Alexander, the designer/manufacturer of the Paris, Texas Rocket bike also designed.
It didn't sell too well, as I guess the idea of having a flash light holder, with the spring tension of a bear trap, was not that popular.
It's in good shape, spring tension will remove digits if not safely used, flash light comes with it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 10, 2022)

$55


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 10, 2022)

ND


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 11, 2022)

$65


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 11, 2022)

ND


----------

